# Wild Asparagus



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Well I struck out with morels (again!) but I hit a home run with wild asparagus. I know of 3 patches in the woods I bow hunt and they were loaded with fresh young shoots. My buddy and I picked enough for 2 good meals (4lbs) for our familys and left a lot there for next time.

I should take a picture of what to look for, but last years plants look like tumble-weed and the fresh shoots will be buried somewhat in the soil.

Then we proceeded to get my truck stuck on the way out, but dug out in about an hour.


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

Been finding absolutely tons of it just driving on the back roads. It is everywhere. YUM! YUM!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

ahh! I think you guess part of my secret spots. Most of them are on the sides of dirt roads along cattle farms. 

still more than enough to go around.


----------

